# Herbivorous Lizards?



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Can anyone give me a short list of herbivorous lizards?

Nothing against feeding insects...I've kept Leopard Geckos in the past; but would like to look into lizards again without having escapee crickets around the house!

Thanks all! : victory:

EDIT:

I'm aware of Chuckwallas - think these are great just don't have the space. Also aware of uros...could well be something to look into in more depth


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

uromastyx


----------



## harry92 (Jun 10, 2009)

Desert iguana (a very small species of iguana about 40cm i think)


----------



## Fozzy (May 26, 2009)

crested gecko xD well their insectivores but can live on solely on this commerically avaible diet called crested gecko diet.


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

Uromastyx 
the one in the pet shop wanted feeding apparantly but he had a bowl full off food (i think he wanted a attention!), he was scratching at the glass like a mad man and he was supposed to be ill! 
amazing personality and amazing colours!


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Uromastyx, Chuckwallas, desert iguanas, green iguanas, monkey tailed skinks (i think)


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks all 

I think uros would be most likely for me...nice size and easily available etc...

Won't be doing anything until my royal eggs have hatched and most of the offspring sold etc...and once I've done plenty of reading up etc obviously.

thanks again!


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

pied pythons said:


> thanks all
> 
> I think uros would be most likely for me...nice size and easily available etc...
> 
> ...


uros are not herbivorous! 

when young they require livefood in there diet! same with desert igs, mine will happily take livefood occasionally, hes a damn good hunter too! 

mine still gets them as a treat.

as far as im aware the only truely herbivores are 

mokey tailed skinks,
green igs
chuckwalla's, someone please correct me if im wrong tho!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

yup your right scott chuckies,monkey tailed skinks,green iggys are 100% herbivores

uromastyx are OMNIVORES 
the young get live food 4-7 times a week and adults 1-2 times a week

: victory::whistling2::2thumb::no1:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Chuckwallas, Green iguanas, Monkey tailed skinks and Desert iguanas are 100% Herbivorous and a few other Iggys too.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

We used to give our Corucias the occasional boiled egg, plus chopped-up mice/chicks, especially for pregnant females.


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

ex0tics said:


> Chuckwallas, Green iguanas, Monkey tailed skinks and Desert iguanas are 100% Herbivorous and a few other Iggys too.


 
my desert ig loves livefood? hes a really good hunter aswell! reminds me of long nosed leopard lizards!


----------

